
Accelerating netfilter with hardware offload - signa11
https://lwn.net/Articles/809333/
======
tra3
Apologies if this is off topic: can anyone recommend a good how-to for QoS
with netfiter?

------
acd
Do the hw offload in the GPUs :).

~~~
drewg123
That makes no sense. The main advantage of offloading filtering and steering
is that the packets can be dropped in the NIC, without being sent to the host.
This avoids wasting PCIe and memory bandwidth along with CPU cycles. Doing the
hw offload in a GPU, while more generic and programmable, would involve peer-
to-peer DMA of the traffic to a GPU, which will waste PCIe bandwidth.

It sounds like what you want is a programmable smart NIC

~~~
0xEFF
Ethernet over HDMI is interesting.

~~~
ComputerGuru
No, it’s a complete no-go. HDMI 1.4 is 10GT/s but only in one direction (your
PC streams content to the display, there is no need for the other way around).
Newer versions have limited bandwidth in the reverse direction to support
things like CEC and ARC, but nothing substantial.

~~~
w7
Some Dell enterprise switches actually used HDMI for stacking[0].

Image:
[https://kbimg.dell.com/library/KB/DELL_ORGANIZATIONAL_GROUPS...](https://kbimg.dell.com/library/KB/DELL_ORGANIZATIONAL_GROUPS/DELL_GLOBAL/Dell_Networking/5500%20Stack.png)

But it's not a common thing and I believe is outmoded.

[0]
[https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/how10728/how-t...](https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/how10728/how-
to-stack-dell-networking-powerconnect-5500-model-switches?lang=en)

~~~
pbalau
Is that HDMI protocol or HDMI cables? There are a bunch of sensors that use
ethernet connectors, but have nothing to do with networks

~~~
w7
Just cables.

